# Figure Contest Voting



## Rastun (Jan 4, 2008)

To attempt to get mor people to vote in the New Year Figure Conest I've decided to start a thread just for that purpose.

First all the entries are pictured on this web site. 

www.outsidetrains.com/mls/NYfigures08.html 

For those that missed the entries and explanation during the minor outage of the new MLS you can look at this link.

archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp

Here are the first two votes:

Torby's:
How to score? Well, I can't quite bring myself to take points off, so everybody starts with a 5 and I'll add points for things I like.

1 BnEgscale - Christmas engagement on park bench.  *8*
+1 for cute scene
+1 for seasonal theme
+1 for explaining techniques


2 BnEgscale - Santa on a train *7
*+1 for seasonal theme
+1 for natural pose

3 Gaétan - Air guitar *10*








+1 for self portrait
+1 for exelent sculpting
+1 for nuttyness
+1 for realistic pose
+1 for explaining technique, but you might have to see the old forum

4 Gene Walker - Gene Walker *9
*+1 for self portrait
+1 for great likeness
+1 for the glasses
+1 for matching outfit

5 Flattracker - Engine crew *5
*
6 Matt Vogt - Fishing with daughter *7
*+1 for self portrait
+1 for daughter's portrait

7 Rick Raively - Snoopy and Woodstock *6* - I love "Peanuts"
+1 for seasonal theme

8 Torby - Christmas Carolers
Na... I'm not going to give that brat a score









9 Torby - Whose birthday is it, anyhow?
That guy again?

10 Yolanda *8
*+1 Seasonal
+1 Incredible beard
+1 Great detail on costume

11 Yolanda - Mrs Clause *7
*+1 Seasonal
+1 Overall Mrs. Clause appearance

I feel like I zonked Flattracker









ThinkerT's:

Ok...I'll jump in. First off, all of these entries are *way* beyond my skill level. Closest I've come to this sort of thing is painting up some unpainted slot car figures I aquired a while back, and while I didn't do a completely terrible job...lets just say its a good thing those folks are going to be hidden away in a passenger car for the most part where onlookers will really have to strain themselves to get a good look. 

Because of that, all the contestants get a starting base of 5 points. I award points for two other main items: level of detail, and 'story element' - is the figure engaged in an activity that I can find believable or interesting in that context. 

BnEgscale 1) Christmas engagement on bench. Couple kissing, package next to the guy. Good detail, believable scene... 
+8 

BnEgscale 2) Santa on Locomotive. Good detail, particularly with the glasses...but the context just doesn't work for me. 
+6 

Gaetan - Man playing air guitar in front of mirror. Self potrait, excellent detail, believable scene. (I actually know some kids like this). 
+8 

Gene Walker - 'We Willy', self potrait, man with coffee cup. Very high level of detail - this really impressed me. No real story element, but I'd have no trouble imagining a guy like this posed on a porch or some such. 
+8 

Flattracker - pair of Engineers for Bachmann Climax - 'Matt' and 'Casey'. Detail is good, they fit where their supposed to go, but aside from that, they don't really do anything for me. 
+5 

Matt Vogt - Self potrait with daughter out fishing. Detail is good (allowing for missing fishing pole), very good 'story element', so on that basis... 
+7 

Rick Raively - Snoopy and Woodstock; snoopy playing Santa, with Woodstock done up as a reindeer. Good whimsical concept, but lacking a bit in the fine details. 
+6 

Torby 1) Four Christmas Carolers. (rule violation?). Detail very good, quality of singing obviousely low. Characters very expressive. 
+8 

Torby 2) Whose Birthday is it? - Santa in a nativity scene. A definite story element with good detail, but it just doesn't seem to 'fit'. 
+5 

Yolanda 1) Santa handing over a candy cane to a little girl. Detail good (though little girl is storebought figure) with a clear story element. 
+7 

Yolanda 2) Misses Claus going over the 'List'. Believable in context, detail work passable. 
+7 


Well, thats my contribution. Vic...your up next. Or maybe Blackburn. 

I better leave before I get lynched. 


OK everyone else lets get those votes in.

Jack


----------



## the colonel (Jan 6, 2008)

I didn't have quite as formal a scoring system as the others so far, but judged on some of the samme criteria. One additional criteria I used was whether or not I could see it used on my layout, a very subjective criteria I admit. Well here goes: 
1. BnEgscale-Couple on bench 
Pose is different, detail is good, present and hat show season. 
could definitely use them 
8 points 

2. BnEgscale- Santa on train 
Very good detail, but skinny for Santa. definitely seasonal 
7 points 

3. Gaetan- air guitarist 
Good self likeness, Very good detail, mirror is unique touch 
pose is original 
10 points 

4. Gene Walker- Wee Willy 
Excellent detail, good self likeness 
7 points 

5. Flat tracker- Engineer and fireman 
Not seasonal or self likeness, common pose 
detail is good considering where they have to fit. 
but I like them and could definitely use several! 
6 points 

6. Matt Vogt- Matt and daughter fishing 
Pose is original, good self liknesses, details are good. 
they would look good on my fish plant pier. 
8 points 

7.Rich Raively- Snoopy and Woodstock 
Original concept, whimsical seasonal, reasonable detail for cartoon characters 
6 points 

8. Torby- Christmas carolers 
Seasonal,Good detail, nice combination of poses, 
self likeness???? I could use them 
8 points 

9. Torby- Whoses birthday......? 
Seasonal, a unique twist on the two aspects of Christmas 
Good detail 
7 points 

10. Yolanda- Santa with candy cane 
Seasonal, excellent detail, slightly different pose 
9 points 

11. Yolanda- Mrs Claus 
Seasonal, differt pose (Mrs. C checking list instead of Santa) 
Very good detail 
8 points 

OK I hope no one takes my scoring personally, as they all were far better than I could do! I also realize that I was influenced in my scoring by wheather or not I could use them on my layout. 

Dan "The Colonel" Mahony 
Dover, NH


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

With 2 10's it'll be hard to beat Gaétan!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

We need to drag some more judges in here pronto...


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe this is the last day of judging. If I'm not mistaken, we have more entries than judges. 
I would like to encourage those that entered to judge. 
One of the first lessons I was taught from my first art teacher on is you have to have a critical eye. Not just for others work, but for your own. 
One of the best ways to see the weakness in your own work, as by seeing the strengths and weaknesses in the works of others. 
So, lets starts judging.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

my vote goes to Gae'tan/from the regal!!!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I vote for Gaétan's self portrait. Very well done.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Folks, thanks for the votes, but we are working on a scoring method. See the previous judges. You can award an entry a score 1 to 10.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry about that. 

10 for Gaétan's figure.   He's done an excellent job capturing his own features and modeling a great pose.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack and I have decided to extend the judging period until we get at least 4 more judges to score. 
4 judges is just not enough to be fair.


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Haven't been home for a while so I'm catching up.  I'm at the the SELSTS  train show in Perry, GA where I have set up shop in Ric Golding's Timesaver layout space to demonstrate figure making.  It has been a blast.  I cannot tell you how many silent followers of the Figures site I met that are not brave enough to post or are not members. A 9 year old sat down next to me this afternoon to learn how to do figures.  What a humbling experience.  He wanted to know if it was OK to cut off the legs at the knee because he was going to make a figure of his grandmother who is an amputee.  He sat there with me for 3 hours and did a great job.   While the figure was baking he wanted to know how to do an armiture for a dog as he also wanted to grandma's dog. He worked on the dog as grandma figure was baking.  Let me tell you the hobby is in wonderful hands for the future!!!

Voting:

BnEgscale - skip - no vote on my own offeerings

Gaetan 8
+3 Truely professional job of scullpting - proportions, details etc
+2 Surfaces are so smooth it looks like a molded figure.  
+2 intestinal fortitude to show  a picture of himself with air guitar then actually doing it well
+1 painting is smooth but lacks definition of shadings

Gene Walker 6
+2 Self portrait charicature format is interesting 
+2 painting style is well done and interesting but not my favorite as  I like more realism
+2 for style of sculpting glasses and large figure head and hands that bring out the style even if  it is not my favorite. Would have scored higher if it was smaller scale size.  1:10 would seem to give opportunity for much more detail.

 Flatcracker 5
+1 for entering
+1 for sculpting details like buttons, belt, mustache, hair,etc
+1 paint job
+2 for altering the seat to fit the figures

Matt Vogt 6
+2 for capturing the spirit of the self portriate figures from the photo
+2 for sculpting a child (tuff to do)
+1 for sculpting  a female (tuff to do)
+1 sculpting proportions

Rick R.4
+2 use of theme
+2 sculpting of characters

Torby Carolers 7
+2 for use of theme
+2 for difficulty in sculpting such a detailed scene in 1:29
+2 for description of techniques
+1 for paint job- color, style and detail 

Torby Whos Birthday is it 6 
+2 style of idea - train as present, Santa kneeling at crib etc.
+2 Santa beard and blanket
+2 baby in 1:29 scale 

Yolanda Santa & girl 6
+1 Theme
+2 Santa sculpting - proportions, facial expresssions, eyebrows, etc
+2 hair/beard
+1 technique

Yolanda Mrs Clause 7
+2 theme use
+2 overall proportions of the sculpt is pleasing - shape and flow of dress with trim
+2 effect of fur sculpt
+1 paint of fur has nice impact on scene

Wow, that was tough and very time consuming.   I now have a better idea of what I like and what I appreciate in a sculpture.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

1 down, 3 to go.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you find it easier to get us to make figures than to vote[]


----------



## Rastun (Jan 4, 2008)

It really looks that way. 

Jack


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

*Since I didn't get around to submitting an entry, the least I could do would be to vote.  So here goes.

In Alphabetical order:  With a starting of 5 points for all entries.

BnEgscale = 7 - Christmas Engagement on Park Bench
+1 cute scene
+1 explanation of techniques used

BnEgscale = 6 - Santa
+1 for seasonal theme, but could be fatter

Flattracker = 5 - Engineer and Fireman
was not seasonal or a self portrait, but a 5 for entering

Gaetan = 10 - Air Guitar
+2 very professional self-portrait, excellent
+1 explanation of techniques used
+2 excellent display stand and mirror

Gene Walker = 8 - Self Portrait
+1 great self portrait
+1 great glasses
+1 mug is a nice touch

Matt Vogt = 7 - Father and Daughter
+1 portraying father and daughter
+1 children are difficult to sculpt, good try

Rick Raively =  7 - Snoopy and Woodstock
+1 nice whimsical scene
+1 captured Snoopy's and Woodstock's character

Torby = 7 - Carolers Santa                                     
still think there are too many entries                                     
+1 poses good
+1 description of techniques

Torby = 5 - Santa and Baby Jesus
nice touch

Yolanda = 8 - Santa                                                  
+1 excellent Santa                                                   
+1 great hair and beard                                          
+1 nice touch with Santa handing out candy

Yolanda =  8 - Mrs Santa
+1 great touch with the list
+1 great detail on the fur and coloring difference from the hair
+1 good capture of the Christmas season

Everyone did an excellent job!   Good luck to the winner!!!

Becky










*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like Gaétan is sewing this up with another 10! 

*We'd rather sculpt than vote!*


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I think maybe Jack and I are going to have to start judging /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

_BnEgscale_ 
Christmas Engagement on Park Bench 
Theme 1 point for meeting criterea for an entry as described in the rules. 
Description 3 points a excellent description of his techniques work and a good story behind the scene. 
Paint Job 2 points for a very well painted piece with no detectable runs or smuges and some emotive qualities that help support the theme. 
Artistic Merit 2 points because the piece was well executed and has a certain grace and communicates the message of the scene 
Detail 1 point. The piece included many small details that added to the overall appearance and supported the underlying theme. 
*Total score 9 * 
_BnEgscale_ 
Santa on a Train 
Theme 1 point for meeting criterea for an entry as described in the rules. 
Description 2 points a fair description of his techniques work and a good story behind the scene. 
Paint Job 1 points for a well painted piece with no detectable runs or smuges. 
Artistic Merit 2 points because the piece was well executed and has a certain grace and communicates the message of the scene 
Detail 1 point. The piece included many small details that added to the overall appearance and supported the underlying theme. 
*Total Score 7* 
_Gaétan_ 
Gaétan 
Theme 1 point for meeting criterea for an entry as described in the rules. 
Description 3 points an excellent description of his techniques work and a good story behind the scene. 
Paint Job 1 points for a well painted piece with no detectable runs or smuges. 
Artistic Merit 3 points because the piece was well executed and has well proportioned and carried with it a sense of motion that supported his story line. 
Detail 1 point. The piece included many small details that added to the overall appearance and supported the underlying theme. 
*Total Score 9* 
_Gene Walker_ 
Wee Willy 
Theme 1 point for meeting criterea for an entry as described in the rules. 
Description 2 points a fair description of his techniques work and a good story behind the scene. 
Paint Job 1 points for a well painted piece with no detectable runs or smuges. 
Artistic Merit 2 points because the piece was well executed and has a certain grace and communicates the message of the scene 
Detail 1 point. The piece included many small details that added to the overall appearance and supported the underlying theme. 
*Total Score 7* 
_Flatcracker_ 
Two Climax figures 
Theme 0 points did not meet criterea for an entry as described in the rules. 
Description 1 points a fair description of his techniques work and an explanation on why certain details were ignored. 
Paint Job 1 points for a well painted piece with no detectable runs or smuges. 
Artistic Merit 2 points because the piece was well executed and looked good to the eye 
Detail 0 point. The piece included many small details that added to the overall appearance but ommitted others in exchange for ease of fitting. 
*Total Score would have been 4, but the 5 point penalty for not meeting the criteria applies. * 

_Matt Vogt_ 
Father and Daughter 
Theme 1 point for meeting criterea for an entry as described in the rules. 
Description 3 points a excellent description of his techniques work and a good story behind the scene. 
Paint Job 2 points for a very well painted piece with no detectable runs or smuges and some emotive qualities that help support the theme. 
Artistic Merit 2 points because the piece was well executed and has a certain grace and communicates the message of the scene 
Detail 1 point. The piece included many small details that added to the overall appearance and supported the underlying theme. 
*Total score 9 * 

_Rick Raively_ 
Snoopy and Woodstock 
Theme 1 point for meeting criterea for an entry as described in the rules. 
Description 1 points for a good story behind the scene but no description of the process he used for making the figure. 
Paint Job 1 points for a well painted piece with no detectable runs or smuges. 
Artistic Merit 1 points because the piece was well executed 
Detail 1 point. The piece included many small details that added to the overall appearance and supported the underlying theme. 
*Total Score 5* 

_Torby_ 
Christmas Carolers 
Theme 1 point for meeting criterea for an entry as described in the rules. 
Description 1 points for an excellent description of the process he used for making the figure. 
Paint Job 1 points for a well painted piece with no detectable runs or smuges. 
Artistic Merit 2 points because the piece was well executed and has a certain grace and communicates the message of the scene 
Detail 1 point. The piece included many small details that added to the overall appearance and supported the underlying theme. 
*Total Score 6* 

_Torby
Whose birthday
_ Theme 1 point for meeting criterea for an entry as described in the rules. 
Description 1 points for an excellent description of the process he used for making the figure. 
Paint Job 1 points for a well painted piece with no detectable runs or smuges. 
Artistic Merit 2 points because the piece was well executed and has a certain grace and communicates the message of the scene 
Detail 1 point. The piece included many small details that added to the overall appearance and supported the underlying theme. 
*Total Score 6

*_Yolanda
Santa with girl
_ Theme 1 point for meeting criterea for an entry as described in the rules. 
Description 1 points for an good description of the process he used for making the figure. 
Paint Job 1 points for a well painted piece with no detectable runs or smuges. 
Artistic Merit 2 points because the piece was well executed and has a certain grace and communicates the message of the scene 
Detail 1 point. The piece included many small details that added to the overall appearance and supported the underlying theme. 
*Total Score 6*_

__Yolanda
Mrs. Claus
_ Theme 1 point for meeting criterea for an entry as described in the rules. 
Description 1 points for an good description of the process she used for making the figure. 
Paint Job 1 points for a well painted piece with no detectable runs or smuges. 
Artistic Merit 2 points because the piece was well executed and has a certain grace and communicates the message of the scene 
Detail 1 point. The piece included many small details that added to the overall appearance and supported the underlying theme. 
*Total Score 6*_
_
_
_


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack, 
If you could score the pieces, I think we can conclude the judging of the pieces and tally the scores and announce the winners.


----------



## Rastun (Jan 4, 2008)

I've thought about and looked at all of these entries for awhile now.  I thought about trying to give out a points system and decided I pretty much agree with what the other before have said. Now with that in mind, for my input I'd rather comment on each entry and give my thoughts of the work.

BnEgscale
Christmas Engagement on Park Bench
I really like the scene and it's execution. The figures look well on the bench and it's very believeable. I'd really like to see Bob paint with a little more depth to his figures (shadows and highlights).  All and all an enjoyable piece.

BnEgscale
Santa on a Train
I liked the sculpture.  I'd like to see the figure as a bit heavier, but hey maybe Santa's on a diet just like all of us.  I hink the figure would have been better posed on a flat car or the like, maybe sitting on a present edge? Again with the paint but I know this figure was made some time ago.

Gaetan
Gaetan Air Guitar
Easily some of the finest sculpting in these scales I've seen.  Keep up the great work. I'd rather have seen a figure that would have been used on your railroad, but the self-portrait is amazingly well done. Gaetan I really hope you'll finish this figure's paint and post the photos on the website here. I'd really like to see the shadows applied and such.

Gene Walker
Wee Willy
Gene, kudos for going the self portrait route. Being in 1/10 I'd expect more details some you nailed like the knuckle wrinkles and the finger nails, others my have just been missed by accident. I know how things can disappear after looking at a piece for an extended period of time. The pose seems a bit akward to me. I like the somewhat characiture look to it and I do like the paint. Over all nice Job.

Flatracker
Climax Crew
Bob, I'm glad you've started making figures and keep up the work.  Granted they didn't fit the contest criteria but that's no reason to not get some feed back on them.  I like the proportions on Matt, except for his left leg.  It maybe camera angle or something else but the leg looks to long knee to foot.  I keep looking at Casey trying to figure out what's off on him and the more I look  I think it's a proportion problem but I just noticed it maybe that his shirt just hangs to low on the right side.  The other thing is the poses seem a bit un-natural, just a bit to much bend or a strange position.  I like the paint on the clothes but it loses something on the faces and may give the faces and undefined look. They do look good in place and that's alot of what counts. Please continue down the road of sculpting your people and most of all have fun with it.

Matt Vogt
Father and Daughter Fishing
Matt, very nice figures and the proportions and poses look great. Please make sure you get pictures of these figures in place when your railroad is together. The figures would pop a bit more with a paint job that gives more depth to it. They really are 2 figures to be proud of.

Rick Raivley
Snoopy and Woodstock
What can I say Rick?  They are great figures.  The scene is good. Now quit being so busy and get back to making some figures.

Torby
Christmas Carolers
Tom, I always get a chuckle out of most of the scenes you make this one isn't an exception. You've developed a style all your own and your proportions always seem to work well. Again I'd have to say that I'd like to see more depth in the paint job.

Torby
Whose Birthday
Tom, both figures are up to your usual standards. I'm not crazy about the scene itself, either figure would have been good in it's own element. 

Yolanda
Santa with Girl
Great figure. I love the hair and the fur details are nice too. What a joy when you had extra time eh?

Yolanda
Mrs. Claus
I definitely like the idea behind the figure. As you said there's flaws but you know them. I really like the texture you got into her dress.  I think alot of the time we all forget we can use things to make textures in the clay that would be to hard or tedious to sculpt.
Don't worry about figures for awhile. Jason will let you know when it's time to start doing other things again.

Over all there are some great figures shown here. Congratulations to all of you for making these figures and having the confidience to post them.

Jack


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jack, Thanks everyone!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Again I'd have to say that I'd like to see more depth in the paint job.


Maybe I need to learn to dry brush. Always looks like bird splat when I do it/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## Rastun (Jan 4, 2008)

You could buy some inexpensive figures in any scale and just use them to practice on. The toy isle at some stores could give you a wealth of practice pieces for little money. Also once you dry brush something don't look at it real close look at it from the viewer's distance and see waht it looks like there.

Jack


----------

